# ND Bowhunting?



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2006)

Anyone ever been? If so did you find many places to hang a stand ie river bottoms or thickets, or do more spot and stalking? Just curious on any helpful info for whitetail or mulies, thanks, John


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

A friend of mine use to go to North Dakota for late archery. I think he hunted out of tree stands over bait, and it sounds like it was decent. He wanted a big whitetail, however he had chances at some nice mulies. It sounded good if you can stand the cold.


----------



## jpfoodplotter (Apr 7, 2007)

I've been out to N.D. bow hunting three times in early September. We used an outfitter located in the eastern part of the state near Valley City, and we predominantly hunted river bottoms with nearby green fields. Always saw lots of deer (whitetails only), taking two bucks in three trips. Baiting is legal, so we hunted from tree stands over corn. While I'm not a big fan of baiting, I will say it was cool seeing more bucks in 5 days of hunting than I have seen in a lifetime in Michigan. In early September the bucks are still in bachelor groups so it is not uncommon to see several together at one time. It's a long drive but a great deer hunting destination. The population of N.D. is roughly 1/10, I believe, of MI so you will find *much* less pressured deer. Good luck.


----------



## 170whitetail (Jan 12, 2011)

I have archery hunted deer and antelop near Medora, ND. The property I hunted did not have much for trees. I had luck stalking. Or I would hunt on the ground near a food source. Primarily hunted antelope in September.


----------



## pjdionne (Sep 6, 2008)

Hopefully heading there this year if my buddy and I draw the tags. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Mike4282 (Jul 25, 2010)

Headed to ND the end of this September with a friend from the site Fennerman.. Any other info would be much appreciated.. Planning on a DIY bowhunt.. Whitetail only


----------



## Zube (Mar 6, 2010)

What part of the state are you planning to hunt ? I have hunted alot in the west central area ( Watford city up to the lake ) If you are hunting that area pm me I can save you alot of time scouting - have maps and photos of that area too . Mule deer and whitetails and lots of coyotes if you like to shoot them too . Make sure and apply early for your either or tag - should be coming up real soon .


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

I just talked to a friend who is a Rancher out there. 50+ inches of snow on the ground, bitter cold temps and 99% of the crops were harvested this year. He said he deer herd is in BIG trouble.


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

we are heading out there to film first week of november. My partner has been and says the number of deer you see is amazing!


----------



## Mike4282 (Jul 25, 2010)

duxdog said:


> I just talked to a friend who is a Rancher out there. 50+ inches of snow on the ground, bitter cold temps and 99% of the crops were harvested this year. He said he deer herd is in BIG trouble.


 Not what I wanted to hear..


----------



## road trips (Jan 10, 2008)

I've hunted S.Dakota a few times,which I think would be similar.For one,there are not many straight trees-lone wolf sticks or the like work the best.But actually come to think of it,all 3 deer that I have taken I shot from the ground.Although the deer out there are smart,you can get away with a little more than with Michigan deer.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2006)

Good info guys, not sure of the plan yet, was planning on going out for a deer/bird combo, but we will see how the year pans out.


----------

